
Deep learning beginner to expert: techniques from Fast.ai - saip
https://blog.floydhub.com/ten-techniques-from-fast-ai/
======
kwrobel
"As Jeremy Howard points out, even academic papers often use softmax for
multi-class classification, and I too have already seen it used incorrectly in
blogs and papers during my short time studying DL."

AFAIK softmax should be used with mutli-class classification and sigmoid can
be used with mutli-label classification.

~~~
qiemem
I think the author meant multi-label.

------
dangom
Nice, but doesn't do the Fast.ai course justice. All of the 10 things
mentioned are shown in the first 3 / 14 lessons.

------
harveynick
Fast.ai + Floydhub is something I’d be really interested in... but this
appears to just be about the former?

~~~
houqp
Are you referring to using fast.ai library on FloydHub for you own project or
going through the fast.ai course notebooks?

~~~
harveynick
The former, mostly.

------
l9k
Is the page only blurry to me?

~~~
houqp
Were you on your phone when visiting the page?

